# Ferrari 599 GTO



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good Evening Everyone:wave:

This is the first GTO we've had through from the factory, with another 4 or 5 due before the end of the year.
Suffice to say the factory came up trumps yet again - RDS', holograms, DA marks, overspray & the usual machine inflicted swirls were all present and correct on this car.

No big write up, I'll let the pictures do the talking!

Ok so here's some Befores :-

Bootlid -



























Rear Bumper -


















Bonnet -


















Front Bumper -


















Rear Bumper -


















Door & Rear 1/4panel -



























So after a couple of days of fettling here are the Afters :-

Front Bumper -









Bonnet - 



























Passenger Side Front Wing -









Door -









Rear 1/4panel -









Rear Bumper -


















And the completed car, paintwork protected with Zaino Z2 & its trusty sidekicks Z6 & Z8 :-




































































































I was going to get a exhaust sound bite to upload but it's 105db @ 2000rpm so not wanting to deafen myself you'll have to watch 5thGear this Thursday (15th) @ 7.30pm where Jason Plato roadtests the car:thumb:

If you've got this far thank you for looking, questions/comments fire away!


----------



## danjnixon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah, its not bad I suppose. :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I would love to see one of these, never mind detail one! 

Thanks for sharing and nice job! :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful car, can't believe how bad it comes out the factory but now its show worthy


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

When i was down there, i remember the guy saying you had one. Fantastic looking car!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Lovely, and that undertray is very sexy


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

ahh blasphemy to the GTO badge

when you cant sell all the allocated 599 build cycles in a gfc, what do you do....

slap a sporty badge on it and try again

FAIL

ps: great detail btw, but our Aus delivered cars never look that bad off the truck


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks amazing. Good work.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Those wheels and brakes look a work of art, thanks for sharing Chris.:thumb:


----------



## wongwarut (May 25, 2010)

:thumb:

nice


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Now that is special! Stunning results! :argie:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice work Chris and that is one very nice looking motor, the rear end especially looks top drawer, as stated before the wheels also look spot on..........:thumb:

Zaino looks well on Red mate, what do you think?

Can't also help but notice that the Rear Diffuser looks very One-77.........:car:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Automotive Porn 

Thanks for taking the time Chris :thumb: and if I ever win the lottery I know where to buy my Ferrari and who to detail it ...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work, and a very nice car!


----------



## obc1 (Jan 21, 2010)

What a STUNNER!!!!! ur so lucky to be able to detail these amazing cars :thumb:, the only time ive been near a ferrari was sitting in an F40 which was amazing!


----------



## S3-DAVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Thats a stunning car and a stunning detail well done:thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

I like:argie: Hard or soft paint?

Another top turnaround there Chris:thumb:


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome! Is that sold? How much are they then?


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

wowee.


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet jesus. Can I have your job please?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

CK888 said:


> I like:argie: Hard or soft paint?


Cheers CK, paint on this particular car was fairly soft



jcuthell said:


> Awesome! Is that sold? How much are they then?


Thanks, the GTO's have a limited production run of 599, all of which are sold.
Price wise c.£300k depending on colour/wheels/stripe/livery/carbon bits etc.


----------



## frisky (Jul 24, 2009)

Stunning work, very impressive indeed.
I am a Zaino man, can you tell me (briefly) how many coats and what order you used the Zaino?
Thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks fantastic :argie:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very good job, the car is amazing!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

frisky said:


> Stunning work, very impressive indeed.
> I am a Zaino man, can you tell me (briefly) how many coats and what order you used the Zaino?
> Thanks in advance
> Dave


Cheers Dave, 
No worries - Z2, Z6, Z2, Z6 then finally Z8:thumb:


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Stunning car and great job getting it looking so good,Its shocking such cars leave the factory in such a state.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yummy, yummy, yummy... Can't wait til we get ours!! Nice work Chris!


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

£300k! Wow but it is awesome. Suprised they can sell 599.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing car.... Thanks for sharing


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

That is just stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

Just on 5th gear only 3rd GTO model, wow!


----------



## T123VOR (Sep 6, 2006)

Great Car

Great Buff

The best looking Rev Counter ever?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmm very nice!!


----------

